# Réalisation d'un hackintosh



## iLoris41 (5 Mai 2021)

Bonjour/bonsoir à tous !

Utilisateur de mac depuis toujours, j'ai récemment monté une tour pc utilisé jusqu'à maintenant sous Windows :​

*Carte mère :* Gigabyte Z490 Aorus Elite AC (wifi intégré)​
*Processeur :* i7-10700K​
*Mémoire vive : *Corsair Vengeance LPX 16go (2x8) DDR4 3200MHz C16 XMP 2.0​
*SSD système : *Samsung 970 Evo Plus Nvme M.2 500go​
*SSD stockage : *x2 Crucial BX500 1To SATA​

Je souhaiterais réalisé avec cet ordinateur un hackintosh tournant sous Mac OS Catalina, ma configuration matériel est-elle tout d'abord viable ?

J'ai déjà fait quelque recherche et ma configuration semble compatible. Si tel est le cas, alors je souhaiterais me lancer.


Je sais installer un système Windows/Mac OS de manière officiel, je suis toujours réussi à venir à bout des problèmes informatique de base en faisant des recherches sur internet, mais mes connaissances s'arrêtent ici. Je suis par contre très persévérant et j'ai très envie de me lancer dans cette aventure, même si je sais que ça va être de longue haleine.

Après pas mal de recherche sur les forums français et anglophone (mon niveau d'anglais est pas fous mais ça progresse), après avoir visionné des vidéos, j'ai pris connaissance de Open Core, Clover, etc... Mais je me retrouve déjà un peu perdu, je ne sais pas par où commencer...

Cet ordinateur me serviras seulement à faire de la musique assisté par ordinateur (avec Logic Pro X que j'utilise depuis longtemps d'ou le souhait de rester sur mac).

Je dispose d'un MacBook Pro pour récupérer Mac OS Catalina, et de clefs USB conséquente pour créer le dispositif d'amorçage.


Voilà, je vient donc vous demander de m'aiguiller dans ce projet ! J'effectuerais également des recherches de mon côté bien entendu, merci à tous d'avance !​


----------



## ericse (5 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
C'est un conseil perso, et d'autres peuvent légitimement penser le contraire : part sur OpenCore, en suivant leur tuto à la lettre et étape par étape. Je sais c'est long et rébarbatif, mais à la fin ça marche, et surtout tu sais pourquoi 
Celui-là : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/
Bon Hackintosh


----------



## iLoris41 (5 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est un conseil perso, et d'autres peuvent légitimement penser le contraire : part sur OpenCore, en suivant leur tuto à la lettre et étape par étape. Je sais c'est long et rébarbatif, mais à la fin ça marche, et surtout tu sais pourquoi
> Celui-là : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/
> Bon Hackintosh


Après quelques recherche ce soir, j'ai effectivement vu qu'OpenCore avait l'air très intéressant ! Je vais lire le guide, et surtout essayer de le comprendre avant de me lancer.

Merci pour cette première réponse !


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est un conseil perso, et d'autres peuvent légitimement penser le contraire : part sur OpenCore, en suivant leur tuto à la lettre et étape par étape. Je sais c'est long et rébarbatif, mais à la fin ça marche, et surtout tu sais pourquoi
> Celui-là : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/
> Bon Hackintosh


Tout dépend à la vitesse où tu arrives à tout faire marcher. 

Avecla fin des mac Intel, il faut se dépêcher pour que la machine soit fonctionnelle avant qu’elle ne soit plus d’actualité 

Dans mon cas, je reste sur 10.11 avec Clover en attendant de passer à un Mac Apple Silicon.
Pas envie de me prendre la tête avec OpenCore, et d’immobiliser ma machine, tout ça pour 1 an quelque chose.
Tout dépend du but de la machine : si c’est pour le plaisir faire un hackintosh ou pour l’utiliser comme machine principale rapidement.


----------



## iLoris41 (9 Mai 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Tout dépend à la vitesse où tu arrives à tout faire marcher.
> 
> Avecla fin des mac Intel, il faut se dépêcher pour que la machine soit fonctionnelle avant qu’elle ne soit plus d’actualité
> 
> ...


Bonjour, en quoi OpenCore pourrait être plus handicapant que Clover ? 

Une fois l'installation de MacOS Catalina réalisé, la config restera fixé sur ce système et ne seras pas mis à jour. Cet ordinateur servira seulement à une utilisation dans la musique. Pas d'internet, de jeux, ou d'autre chose...​


----------



## iLoris41 (9 Mai 2021)

J'ai continuer à m'informer sur la réalisation de mon hackintosh. Si j'ai bien compris, la première étape et de récupérer les "kexts" nécessaire au bon fonctionnement, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## ericse (9 Mai 2021)

iLoris41 a dit:


> J'ai continuer à m'informer sur la réalisation de mon hackintosh. Si j'ai bien compris, la première étape et de récupérer les "kexts" nécessaire au bon fonctionnement, c'est bien ça ?


Pour moi c'est au moins la 4ième, mais on ne va pas se disputer sur la numérotation  




Par contre, tu es sûr de suivre le bon guide ?


----------



## iLoris41 (9 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir, oui je suis bien ce guide. J'ai trouvé un EFI sur tonymacx86 venant d'une personne qui a la même configuration que moi. Elle dit de celui-ci que tout fonctionne correctement. Les kexts utile à la config' sont déjà présent dans le dossier "OC" d'ailleurs.

Je peux utiliser cet EFI pour mon projet donc ?

Je vais quand même regarder si je n'ai pas été plus vite que la musique !


----------



## edenpulse (10 Mai 2021)

iLoris41 a dit:


> Bonsoir, oui je suis bien ce guide. J'ai trouvé un EFI sur tonymacx86 venant d'une personne qui a la même configuration que moi. Elle dit de celui-ci que tout fonctionne correctement. Les kexts utile à la config' sont déjà présent dans le dossier "OC" d'ailleurs.
> 
> Je peux utiliser cet EFI pour mon projet donc ?
> 
> Je vais quand même regarder si je n'ai pas été plus vite que la musique !


Evite d'utiliser un EFI de quelqu'un d'autre. T'apprendras rien sur le fonctionnement de ton hack, et ne pourra pas comprendre ce qui se passe si il y a un problème. Rien de mieux pour ne pas avoir de surprise que de faire ton propre EFI. C'est pas long et au moins tu apprendras.


----------



## iLoris41 (13 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai quand même essayé avec des EFI's de personne ayant les mêmes config que moi mais bien évidemment ça ne fonctionne pas, je m'en doutais. J'ai donc décidé de repartir à zéro et de le faire moi même comme vous me l'avez conseillé .

J'en suis à l'étape de création du " Getting started with ACPI " et je suis complètement largué ! Je jongle avec les traducteurs et les différents forums Anglais/Francais pour comprendre l'intérêt et l'utilisation mais c'est pas facile  !

Mais je ne désespère pas, quand on veut en peut !

Si vous pouvez m'apporter quelque éclaircissement pour cette partie, je vous en remercie !


----------



## ericse (13 Mai 2021)

iLoris41 a dit:


> J'en suis à l'étape de création du " Getting started with ACPI " et je suis complètement largué ! Je jongle avec les traducteurs et les différents forums
> Si vous pouvez m'apporter quelque éclaircissement pour cette partie, je vous en remercie !


Ce n'est pas très compliqué :

Tu sélectionnes ici les fichiers nécessaires en fonction de ton PC :


			Prebuilt SSDTs | Getting Started With ACPI
		

Tu les copies dans l'EFI de ta clé USB pour que ça ressemble à la première image de :


			config.plist Setup | OpenCore Install Guide


----------



## iLoris41 (13 Mai 2021)

Bon, je pense avoir compris tout se qui est SSDT's et compagnie. J'en suis maintenant à la configuration du "config.plist".
Je vous tiendrais au courant de la réussite ou bien des problèmes rencontrés une fois tout ça terminé !​


----------



## iLoris41 (13 Mai 2021)

Bon, j'ai suivi à la lettre le guide d'OpenCore, la clef USB boot bien, je choisis "Install OSX Catalina (external). Puis apparait du texte (il me semble que c'est le v-mod). Puis après plusieurs secondes, plus de signal vidéo reçu par l'écran...


----------



## ericse (13 Mai 2021)

iLoris41 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai suivi à la lettre le guide d'OpenCore, la clef USB boot bien, je choisis "Install OSX Catalina (external). Puis apparait du texte (il me semble que c'est le v-mod). Puis après plusieurs secondes, plus de signal vidéo reçu par l'écran...


Tu as le lien vers le Sanity Check de ta config ? https://opencore.slowgeek.com


----------



## iLoris41 (13 Mai 2021)

Oui, voici le lien :






						OpenCore config.plist Sanity Checker
					

Sanity check your OpenCore config.plist



					opencore.slowgeek.com


----------



## iLoris41 (13 Mai 2021)

Apparemment j'aurais des choses à corriger dans le config.plist si je comprend bien ?


----------



## ericse (13 Mai 2021)

Déjà il faut vérifier que tous les fichiers mentionnés dans le Sanity Checker sont bien au bon emplacement sur l'EFI de la clé.
Ensuite tu prends en photo le dernier message affiché, et tu recherches ici : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/troubleshooting/extended/kernel-issues.html


----------



## iLoris41 (13 Mai 2021)

Tout m'a l'air à sa place, j'ai suivi le guide à la lettre.

Désormais, voilà ce qui se passe lorsque je boot sur la clef :







Puis après une quinzaine de secondes :


----------



## edenpulse (13 Mai 2021)

As-tu bien vérifié tes réglages au niveau de ton BIOS?


----------



## iLoris41 (13 Mai 2021)

Oui, je suis retourné dans le bios une bonne quinzaine de fois. J'ai suivi les configs les plus utilisé, j'ai essayé de mixer différente chose mais rien.


----------



## iLoris41 (13 Mai 2021)

Bon je ne sais plus quoi faire, le boot s'arrête toujours sur "RTL8125B" puis reprend sur le cercle barré avec les textes devenus illisible.







J'ai configuré mon Bios comme il faut, j'ai recommencé mon config.plist dix fois en suivant à la lettre chaque ligne de chaque paragraphe.

Voici le rapport Sanity Checker, effectivement il m'indique des erreurs mais je ne sais pas comment les résoudre, et en quoi elles empêcheraient le démarrage du système d'installation ?





__





						OpenCore config.plist Sanity Checker
					

Sanity check your OpenCore config.plist



					opencore.slowgeek.com


----------



## albaaaan (10 Juin 2021)

Salut c'est quoi ton .kext pour l'ethernet? RTL8125B c'est lié à un problème ethernet. Ton FakePCIID tu fake quoi exactement avec?


----------

